# upload via SSH ?



## blubber (27. März 2003)

Hi,

ich hab win2k, und auf einem webserver läuft redhat 8 linux. Leider ist noch kein ftp zugang eingerichtet, dafür aber SSH. Da ich allerdings kein Plan hab, wie ich mich via SSH einlogge oder files uploade, hab ich gedacht, ich frag hier mal nach 
Vielleicht kennt jemand eine einsteigerfreundliche "Anleitung" ?

bye


----------



## einfachso (27. März 2003)

Hi,

kannst du über scp machen. Für Windows gibt es auch das kostenloseWinSCP

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!

bye
einfachso


----------



## blubber (27. März 2003)

hi,
danke für die antwort, ich werds mir mal anschauen.

bye


----------



## blubber (30. März 2003)

ok, hat jemand ne peilung, wie das mit winSCP genau funzt?
Wenn ich Host, username und passwort eingebe, kommt trotzdem immer die Meldung "not connectet". Man muss da anscheinend noch irgendwie so einen Key generieren oder sowas........

bye


----------



## einfachso (31. März 2003)

Hi,

eigetlich sollte es ohne Probs funktionieren!? Kannst du dich mit SSH connecten (z.B. mit putty unter Windows)!?

Schalte doch mal das logging in WinSCP ein und schau, welche Meldung du genau bekommst.

Versuch mal per Putty zu connecten und speichere die Session in Putty, wähle dann in WinSCP "stored session->import" deine Session von Putty aus. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

bye
einfachso


----------



## blubber (31. März 2003)

hi,

also wenn ich mit putty connecte (also auf open unten klicke), dann kommt dieses fenster, wo "login as" mit so nem grünen bollen dransteht. wenn ich nun einen username oder irgend etwas eingebe, schliesst sich das fenster einfach.

bye


----------



## einfachso (31. März 2003)

Hi,

bist du dir sicher das du einen valid-user angibst beim login??

Das hört sich fast so an, als hättest du als shell "/bin/false" in der "/etc/passwd" eingetragen, dann kommt kein connect zustande! Wenn das so sein sollte, dann trag einfach "/bin/bash" ein ... 

Achja ... was noch sein könnte, du versuchst dich als "root" einzuloggen, aber dem SSHD hast du "root-logins" verboten, dann kann es auch nicht gehen!

bye
einfachso


----------



## blubber (1. April 2003)

hi,

jo also der serveradmin hat da wohl irgendwas eingestellt, und nun funktioniert das, ganz normal. 
trotzdem danke.

bye


----------

